# Overshoes



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2018)

Hi all, I have searched this section but most results are years old.

I'm a roadie but due to having very broad feet use SPDs and MTB shoes. I'm looking for recommendations for overshoes, especially some which aren't a full work out to put on!!!!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Sep 2018)

In the same boat. I don’t normally get more than a couple if season’s from my Sealskins.

If that fails and you can’t get them on, there are loads of yoga videos on YouTube.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2018)

I used to use BBB Hardwear waterproof overshoes for commuting with MTB shoes. Worked well and waterproof. As I no longer commute/only ride off road, I moved to Winter boots as the overshoes were getting trashed when you have to 'walk'.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2018)

Planet X neoprene overshoes. Cheap, but not without cheer.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> I used to use BBB Hardwear waterproof overshoes for commuting with MTB shoes. Worked well and waterproof. As I no longer commute/only ride off road, I moved to Winter boots as the overshoes were getting trashed when you have to 'walk'.


This^^^^

Snug fitting thick neoprene and do the job well for commuting and long road rides but do suffer when walking (as do all overshoes I guess?). 1 set lasted me approx. 5yrs and now on my second pair. Reasonably priced for what you get and how they perform IMO.

They are snug though, so may not tick the box for being easy to get on if that is a priority, but I guess that depends on how tight you size them and what shoes you are trying to slip them over...….


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2018)

All of the overshoes that I have used had zip or velcro fasteners at the back so they were easy to pull on. All of the zips eventually failed though, usually because I forgot to clean the the overshoes after salty winter rides and the zips corroded. I think the velcro-closure type are more reliable and a small amount of adjustment in size is possible by closing the velcro tighter or looser.


----------



## lane (10 Sep 2018)

An alternative is to get some waterproof winter cycling shoes. More expensive initially but will last longer and in many respects work better.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Sep 2018)

lane said:


> An alternative is to get some waterproof winter cycling shoes. More expensive initially but will last longer and in many respects work better.


Not sure what shoes you are using? My 'waterproof' shoes (Shimano Goretex lined MTB shoe) are good but, I suspect like many others, has a huge flaw. The bloomin big hole where you put your foot in. Unless you get a shoe with a snug neoprene cuff around the ankle you will just suffer with mini paddling pools on your feet, regardless of how waterproof your shoes are because the water will always run down your legs and into the shoe interior. Even with cuffs I suspect this will still happen in really miserable conditions because it certainly can do even with close fitting neoprene overshoes.

You have two choices. Either put up with wet feet, not too bad providing it isn't also cold, or wear overshoes with waterproof trousers over the top.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Sep 2018)

I get the whole winter boots idea, but my feet get hot soon. In winter I like my overshoes early morning and in the evening, but take them off near lunch time. 

Do you overheat in winter boots?


----------



## lane (10 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Not sure what shoes you are using? My 'waterproof' shoes (Shimano Goretex lined MTB shoe) are good but, I suspect like many others, has a huge flaw. The bloomin big hole where you put your foot in. Unless you get a shoe with a snug neoprene cuff around the ankle you will just suffer with mini paddling pools on your feet, regardless of how waterproof your shoes are because the water will always run down your legs and into the shoe interior. Even with cuffs I suspect this will still happen in really miserable conditions because it certainly can do even with close fitting neoprene overshoes.
> 
> You have two choices. Either put up with wet feet, not too bad providing it isn't also cold, or wear overshoes with waterproof trousers over the top.



Mine are Shimano cycling boots or somesuch. I can't say that I recall suffering from this issue. Personally I just never got on with overshoes. I don't get this problem when I am out all day in the rain in walking boots so why would I in cycling boots?




Heltor Chasca said:


> I get the whole winter boots idea, but my feet get hot soon. In winter I like my overshoes early morning and in the evening, but take them off near lunch time.
> 
> Do you overheat in winter boots?



I primarily purchased them to keep my feet warm in winter. On long rides on cold days my feet went numb. They certainly solved that problem. I guess on wet but warm days they might be too warm.

I recently spent several hours riding in torential rain on a not particularly cold day. So could have potentially answered both your questions - but unfortunately wasn't wearing them. I certainly had wet feet with my normal shoes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> I used to use BBB Hardwear waterproof overshoes for commuting with MTB shoes. Worked well and waterproof. As I no longer commute/only ride off road, I moved to Winter boots as the overshoes were getting trashed when you have to 'walk'.





Thats the problem, road shoes work well mtb not so good.

I do the winter boot thing for spd, northwave Celsius are rather warm and keep you dry unless you go sailing!! But with sealskinz on your covered for even that


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Thats the problem, road shoes work well mtb not so good.
> 
> I do the winter boot thing for spd, northwave Celsius are rather warm and keep you dry unless you go sailing!! But with sealskinz on your covered for even that




Its mainly keeping the shoe dry. Got some waterproof socks but might also try a cut down MTB tube over the top of cuff on the winter boots in really bad weather. Hate it when they get damp as they stink.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Sep 2018)

BBB are great at the value end of the scale.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Its mainly keeping the shoe dry. Got some waterproof socks but might also try a cut down MTB tube over the top of cuff on the winter boots in really bad weather. Hate it when they get damp as they stink.




My giro terraduro shoes are a bit stinky, been trying all sorts to freshen them.
Note to self ,dont ride through flooded cycle ways ...


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Sep 2018)

I have used overshoes for years but have decided for the first time, that I will give Northwave Winter boots a go this year. Regardless which overshoes you buy. They are always a faff in one shape or another.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> My giro terraduro shoes are a bit stinky, been trying all sorts to freshen them.
> Note to self ,dont ride through flooded cycle ways ...



This

When commuting I kept my shoes dry with over trousers and BBB Aquashield Overshoes - no stinky shoes. But, My MTB boots stink when wet. I suppose dirty stagnant muddy water doesn't help ! I got them soaked through a few months back, proper puddles inside from having had shorts on, and water ran down my leg. Wearing bib tights slows down the ingress as the tights soak up some of the water. Once you get shoes wet, they don't half stink. The missus went mad as I'd put them on a radiator. Out into the garage with a fan to dry they went !


----------



## Apollonius (27 Sep 2018)

I am fancying some winter boots too, but most seem to be MTB type two-bolt cleated. I have had enough of overshoes as they just disintegrate. Any recommendations? Always happy to pay up for quality.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Sep 2018)

Northwave are very good
Shop around for a deal.
I got mine from wiggle for £89 !!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/s?q=winter+boots&cat=direct


----------

